# Uber’s insurance coverage



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I have found interesting information hiding in plain view in the driver app about Uber’s insurance coverage (which some drivers have asserted not to exist). There is more information there than I’ve seen before.

To see this information, go to ‘Account’ and then ‘Insurance’.

This is the information advised about third party property damage cover:


Third Party Property Damage Cover is provided by
Allianz Australia Insurance Limited

Policy Details

Operator
Jack BeNimble Malarkey

Insurer
Allianz Australia Insurance Limited

Coverage Details
Third Party Property Damage Cover


Third Party Property Damage Cover
This insurance covers your liability to pay compensation in respect of someone else's property damage in a car accident that is caused by your driving of your vehicle during an Uber trip.
Period 2 (On Way) / Period 3 (On Trip)
En Route & On-Trip Coverage
AUD 30 million per accident
Excess
AUD 500 per claim

There is also information available about partner support insurance.


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

I've been told by numerous drivers who drive for DiDi that DiDi have no insurance policy at all.

I know Uber and Ola both do though, as both companies sent the policies via email to their drivers a year or two back.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

And here's the information provided in the driver app about partner support insurance:

Partner Support Insurance is provided by
Chubb Insurance Australia Limited
CERTIFICATE OF INSURANCE

Policy Details

Operator

Jack BeNimble Malarkey

Insurer

Chubb Insurance Australia Limited

Policy #
09PO533839

Coverage Details

Partner Support Insurance

Partner Support Insurance

This insurance offers various types of payments to eligible partners if you are injured during an Uber trip resulting in some common injuries or disability.

Period 2 (On Way) / Period 3 (On Trip)
Accidental Death / Disability
Up to AUD 400,000

Assault Benefit
AUD 5,000

Childcare Benefit
up to AUD 5,000

Fractured Bones
Up to AUD 2,000

Funeral Expenses
up to AUD 10,000

Income Supplement Benefit for Bodily Injury
AUD 1,500

Out of Pocket Expenses
up to AUD 5,000

Partner and Dependent Child Supplement
AUD 5,000 per partner/child (max 3 persons)

Temporary Total Disablement
$150 per day for up to 30 days


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

@Scottie B this is what you have been looking for.


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

@Jack Malarkey incase you haven't already seen it before.

https://ola.com.au/driver/drivers-guidelines/driver-insurance-ola/
Also @Jack Malarkey do you know whether or not DiDi have an insurance policy of their own like Uber and Ola do?

I've never been able to find it, but if you've had success, could you post a link to it here please?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Westside Rider said:


> @Jack Malarkey incase you haven't already seen it before.
> 
> https://ola.com.au/driver/drivers-guidelines/driver-insurance-ola/
> Also @Jack Malarkey do you know whether or not DiDi have an insurance policy of their own like Uber and Ola do?
> ...


I have never seen a suggestion that Didi has similar arrangements.

Of course, it's feasible that they have other kinds of commercially confidential insurance arrangements in place for their own protection.

Regarding the position elsewhere, see also:

https://www.businessinsider.com/didi-launches-user-insurance-loans-2019-1?r=AU&IR=T
'_China-based ride-hailing firm Didi Chuxing has rolled out financial services and insurance options for users as well as drivers, according to The Financial Times.'_


----------

